# خطوات بناء مسبح منزلي....فيديو+صور



## نوارة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..

فيديو كتير حلو يوضح خطوات بناء مسبح منزلي
إليكم الرابط للتحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129688335/6ebf6fdb/construction_piscine.html


صور توضح خطوات بناء المسبح















































​http://www.4shared.com/file/129688335/6ebf6fdb/construction_piscine.html


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ملف الفيديو لا يعمل


----------



## فايق جابر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

والله شي مرتب, كتر ألف خيرك


----------



## نوارة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس محمد سلطان قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله


 


فايق جابر قال:


> والله شي مرتب, كتر ألف خيرك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا 



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ملف الفيديو لا يعمل


 
و عليكم السلام أختي سنا الإسلام
الملف يعمل عندي ما عرفت وين المشكل..جربيه مرة تانية أو ننتظر رأي أي واحد حمل الملف ويقولنا إذا عمل عندو​


----------



## الناصح أبوأسامة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله ثم والله اني ما أقد أوصف شعوري بالفرحة بهذا الموضوع لنه جا في وقته لن عندي مشروع انشاء مسبح تقريبا 12 في 7 بشكل منحني 

الله يسعدك ياكاتب الموضوع وياواضع الفديو بجد الله يوفقك والف مليون شكر قليلة بحقك 

وراح ادعيلك انا من مكة وحدعيلك في الحرم بالتوفيق وان ربي يحقق مناك 

أخوكم / الناصح أبو أسامة


----------



## حمزهههههه (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر خاص*

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
جار يالتحميل


----------



## ahmedhien (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mustafasas (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نوارة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم

فيديو آخر يوضح خطوات بناء مسبح 
Montage 3D d'une piscine

http://www.4shared.com/file/138526390/a21c65c8/Montage_3D_dune_piscine.html
​


----------



## abosalah1 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sima (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وفقك الله


----------



## مش لاقي (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ماجد شرف (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ايه الجمال ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مجهود مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ابوالقاسم (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غدر الزمن (4 يناير 2010)

تسلم علي الموضوع الرائع ​


----------



## engabogabr (4 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## salim salim (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك جاري التنزيل


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 مارس 2010)

بجد اكثر من رائع
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حافظ النور سلمان (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله*


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل 
شكرا جزيلا اختي الفاضلة


----------



## شبراوى (31 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (10 فبراير 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------

